# Il ne fonctionne plus ...



## Junama (13 Décembre 2010)

Ah, hélas, mon ordi est moi, nous sommes parfois des meilleurs amis, parfois on se déteste. Malheureusement depuis ce matin, je LE déteste. Je voulais sauvegarder des données sur un nouveau disque dur externe que je me suis offert pour noel ... j'ai fait une manipulation stupide, mais normalement pas grave (j'ai transferé certains mp3 à la poubelle), mais depuis, mon ordi tourne et tourne et tourne, je peux ouvrir des programmes, mais je n'ai plus d'accès à la disque dur interne, le Finder ne me parle plus, l'ordinateur cherche en permanence. Je suis assez désespèrée, car c'est mon outil de travail. J'ai déjà redemarré plusieurs fois, debrancher bien sur le disque dur ... mais je ne peux plus acceder au Macintosh HD ... On a déjà vidé un peu l'espace à l'aide d'un autre mac, mais ce n'est pas un problème d'espace ...
Je crois que le problème devrait pas être très très grave ... car je n'ai pas fait grande choses ...
Merci pour chaque aide !
Julia

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

Je suis encore devant mon ordi, c'est vraiment bizarre cette histoire. Je peux utiliser Internet, donc Firefox et plein d'autres programmes. Mais le Finder ne réagit pas, pas d'accès au Macintosh HD et il y a encore cette cercle qui tourne comme l'ordinateur chercherait quelque chose. Comment pourrais-je accéder différemment au Macintosh HD et à la poubelle ? Je l'ai essayé par la recherche, mais elle ne marche plus maintenant (elle a marché encore il y a quelques heures). Elle tourne maintenant aussi.


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Décembre 2010)

Olalalala pas grave 
repare avec ton disque de démarrage avec les dvd d installe


----------

